# Zugriff auf S5 mit libnodave und ISO over TCP



## Thorsten Schier (12 April 2011)

Hi @ all,

wir verwenden seit einiger Zeit Libnodave für den Zugriff auf S7-Steuerungen.

Nun möchten wir auch auf S5-Steuerungen zugreifen. Unser Kunde für den wir das im Moment konkret entwickeln wollen, setzt die S5 945 ein. Die Kommunikation läuft über eine Ethernet-Karte von Vipa (SSN BG89D) mit dem CP 143.

In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich die Frage, ob die Kommunikation mit einer S5 mit Libnodave nur über AS511 oder auch über ISO over TCP möglich ist, oder ob man dafür eine kommerzielle Komponente wie ACCON-AGLink einsetzen muß.

Im Libnodave-Quellcode scheinen die S5-Funktionen wie daveReadS5Bytes ja nur im Zusammenhang mit dem AS511-Protokoll aufzutauchen. Aber möglichweise kann man ja die S7-Funktionen verwenden, wenn man eine S5 über einen CP 1413 oder einen Vipa CP143 anspricht? Normalerweise würde ich das einfach mal selbst ausprobieren, aber unsere S5 ist im Moment noch nicht einsatzfähig und daher wollte ich mal kurz nachfragen, ob jemand das schon mal probiert hat, damit wir uns rechtzeitig nach einer Alternative umsehen können, falls das mit Libnodave sowieso nicht geht. In der Suche habe ich zu dem Thema nichts gefunden.

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank,

Thorsten


----------

